
A Time to Kill iTunes - imartin2k
https://500ish.com/a-time-to-kill-itunes-2d9a24529b9a
======
tinus_hn
Movies, tv shows, audiobooks and songs are way too similar to warrant separate
apps on a desktop system.

iTunes is a bloated mess not because of all the things it has to do but
because it does these things poorly. It's not rocket science to manage a
database with 100.000 songs on a system that has many gigabytes of memory. If
you spend about 20 megabytes you can keep the whole list in memory and
manipulate it. Yet iTunes uses ten times that and still manages to be slow.

